
Mysterious ‘flying saucer’ slides found in documents leaked by Edward Snowden - thejacenxpress
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/mysterious--flying-saucer--slides-found-in-documents-leaked-by-edward-snowden-063618185.html#c1hFpKJ
======
TomGullen
> although one of the ‘UFOs’ has been dismissed as an “out of focus picture of
> a seagull having a poo.”

This long term trend of UFO mockery is a very intelligent way to keep interest
and investigation at bay. Take for example the Phoenix Lights incident where
the Arizona Gov. got an aide to dress up as an alien as a good and far less
subtle example:

[http://www.ufosnw.com/news_items/govsymington03182007/govsym...](http://www.ufosnw.com/news_items/govsymington03182007/govsymington03182007.htm)

~~~
astrodust
Sure, the fact that people taking pictures of UFOs can't hold a camera still
to save their life has _nothing_ to do with it.

As many disasters around the world have proven, when crazy things are actually
happening people can get really good video with a simple mobile phone. It
doesn't take any particular talent.

~~~
TomGullen
All I'm saying is it's hard to have a sensible debate around the issue when
one side has to endure relentless mockery.

~~~
smacktoward
But the two things are directly connected. The reason one side has to endure
relentless mockery in this discussion is because that side has been _unable to
produce a single clear piece of evidence for its assertions_ over nearly 70
years of making them. This seems not to dissuade them or cause them to
consider their own position in the least, though, which is the kind of blind
faith in an unproven argument that gets a person mocked.

~~~
TomGullen
That's because neither side can agree on what constitutes "a single clear
piece of evidence", and the side that demands this evidence often keeps moving
the goalposts. What evidence would you need to see to take a discussion around
it seriously?

~~~
TallGuyShort
Maybe I don't follow the issue closely enough, but I think it's been
adequately explained that the video and images are almost always
uncharacteristically unclear. What kind of discussion are you aiming to get?
Because moving goal posts has nothing to do with it for me. Even if you showed
me a crystal clear video of a UFO and intelligent beings working around it and
then leaving, what action do you want me to take? We already have projects
aimed at detecting alien communication and have made attempts to "put
ourselves out there" so to speak. What else are you hoping for other than for
more people to believe the evidence? I think the video of the Arizona incident
you mentioned is pretty clear, for instance, considering the distance, and I
even know people who saw it. I don't know of a satisfactory explanation.
But... what can I do about that?

------
eip
"The U. S. Air Force has just given us a contract to take E.T. back home."

"We already have the means to travel among the stars, but these technologies
are locked up in black projects and it would take an act of God to ever get
them out to benefit humanity… ...anything you can imagine we already know how
to do."

"We have things at Area 51 that you and the best minds in the world won't even
be able to conceive that we have for 30 or 40 years, and won't be made public
for another 50."

\--Ben Rich, former head of Lockheed Martin Skunkworks

"We have things in the Nevada desert that are alien to your way of thinking
far beyond anything you see on Star Trek."

~~~
MetaCosm
"Aliens aren't real, tell eip I said so, in the future, on hacker news. I saw
it all via time-shifted ESP gifts, which you get the day you become President,
you can see anything but your own death..." \-- JFK, former President of the
United States

Of course, like Ben Rich's "quotes" it was given only to me, mere days before
he died, and never repeated to anyone else, and I never brought it up to
another living soul for years... I was waiting for a bad history channel show
to reveal it, but I guess this will do.

~~~
eip
Tell yourself what you need to.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8qJFtazIaA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8qJFtazIaA)

------
trekky1700
Misleading title of the day award goes to Yahoo.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
The day is young.

------
fit2rule
People have been conditioned to think "UFO" = "Whacko". This runs throughout
society .. calling something a "UFO cult" is a pretty easy and cheap way of
discrediting the whole subject in the minds of the public. I can think of
quite a few perfectly valid subjects that have had this treatment .. and which
would also result in an upheaval of society were this veneer not smeared all
over the subject.

